# #5 fine nibs



## IRISHMIKE (Jun 8, 2017)

I'm looking for this size nib to replace the nib that comes in a Broadwell pen. I'm not looking for a gold nib, just a decent nib. I've never had a customer request this before so would appreciate any help. Thanks Irish Mike


----------



## bjbear76 (Jun 8, 2017)

https://www.exoticblanks.com/Heritance-5-Steel-Nib-Choose-Point.html


----------

